# E-Z Caps



## Benjo's Mom (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought a set of E-Z Caps with the intent of using them to make hard cider. I followed the directions to a "T." My original gravity before adding yeast was 1.100. This was January 31st. Fermentation was supposed to take place in 5-7 days. I measured the the SG today and got a reading of 1.120. How is this possible? The fermentation is clearly very active, but am I losing alcohol content and, if so,why? Can anybody who might have used this product tell me what is going on and how to procede? Thanks


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Mom! Not quite sure your question, but when you're measuring the SG, sometimes the bubbles will adhere to the hydrometer. Put in in your must and spin it, and maybe even give it a couple "dunks" to make sure the bubbles don't help float the unit, and then take a reading from that.
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 7, 2009)

Mom, no matter what, you always have the option to start another batch. Keep Notes on everything you do.
T


----------



## cpfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Ummm...what do you mean by EZ-Caps? To me they are bottles.

Are you reading your hydrometer correctly? Perhaps you mean that the sg started at 1.100 and is now at 1.020.

You would seem to not understand the hydrfometer. It does not measure alcohol, it measures Potential Alcohol. When you start you have 0% alcohol and 12% potential. Part way through youo have 9% alcohol and 3% potential. When finished fermenting you have 12% alcohol and 0% potential.

Steve


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Troy. The bubbles definitely were a problem. I did as you suggested and got a reading of 1.070 this time. Still not the potential alcohol level I was hoping for, around 7 or 8%. Trial and error.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 7, 2009)

You have pitched the yeast. Therefore the specific gravity is going down. You have 7% potential PLUS the actual alcohol that has already been created.

As I already said when fermentation is done the potential alcohol will be 0%.

Steve


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Feb 7, 2009)

So Steve, if I am understanding, for an alcohol content of 7-8%%, I should ferment until the hydrometer reads 1.030 or 1.020, and then stabilize. Is that correct?


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Feb 10, 2009)

Still waaaay too sweet with virtually no alcohol. Is it possible to start the yeast again on this and try to referment it?


----------



## Racer (Feb 10, 2009)

On 2/7 you said the sg. was 1.070. What is the sg.of the wine now? As long as its still going down its still fermenting and should go until under 1.000.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 10, 2009)

BM:

I'm sorry but you have me totally confused.

1. What are the EZ-Caps mentioned in the first post and do they have ANYTHING AT ALL to do with the rest of this thread???

2. Your original sg reading was 1.100. That will give you an alcohol of around 13.5 to 14.0 % if you let it finsh fermenting.

3. If you want a 7-8% wine, you should start with an sg in the region of 1.055.

4. If you want to stop this ferment with the alcohol around 7-8%, I wish you luck. It's not something that is particularly easy. Just tossing sulphite & sorbate into a happily fermenting wine colony is like throwing a ping pong ball at a moving truck.

Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Mom , start another batch right now, and I hope the gang can help you through this one. If you need a simple recipe we can help you get going successfully, I think we can do that.
Troy


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Feb 13, 2009)

Racer said:


> On 2/7 you said the sg. was 1.070. What is the sg.of the wine now? As long as its still going down its still fermenting and should go until under 1.000.



On the second bottle I took a reading from, the sg. was 1.090, even worse than the first after more time. It ceased fermenting. I have attempted to restart using a different yeast than the one sent with the EZ caps and directions. I used the red Star Premier cuvee. We'll see what happens.


----------

